# Freejump stirrups - Pro or Lite?



## Calfie (10 January 2016)

Sorry, another freejump stirrup question.....

A while back I sat on a friends horse who's tack included freejump stirrups.  I loved them and after humming and hawing over the price for a while, I've decided to take the plunge.  Question is: should I buy the Pros (i.e. the adult ones) or the Lites (i.e. the kid's ones)?  In theory the kid's ones should be fine as I am within the prescribed weight and shoe size limits.  Are there any grown ups that use the kid's ones?  Would there be any advantages to having the adult ones?  Or is it ridiculous to spend such a huge amount of money on stirrups?!

FYI, for anyone else thinking of buying, Ayr Equestrian has them on sale at the moment for £179 (Pros) and £139 (Lites)?


----------



## littleredmare (11 January 2016)

I've heard of people having problems with the Lites (even adults who are within the weight guideline), I think it was because they're lighter than the Pros or something, I can't really remember, but it would be safer to go with the Pros anyway, as the Lites are generally for kids, who are usually very lightweight 

& it's not a ridiculous amount of money! I love mine!


----------



## Calfie (11 January 2016)

Thank you.

That's interesting re issues with adults using the kids ones. I'm well within the weight limit but probably worth spending the extra on the pros for peace of mind.


----------



## littleredmare (11 January 2016)

Yeah definitely for peace of mind, I think the Pros have nicer colours anyway


----------



## Calfie (11 January 2016)

I was thinking I'd get the black ones!&#128540;


----------



## littleredmare (11 January 2016)

I have the black ones  They don't do black in Lites either lol


----------



## foxy1 (12 January 2016)

I had the lites before I got pros and despite being well under the weight and shoe size limits, my size 4 ariat boots were too wide to safely ride in them, got jammed in the stirrups very easily. I bought the pro's and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## DirectorFury (12 January 2016)

Some colours of the lites (blue and pink, I think) are on back order with the manufacturer until March - April with every supplier I tried. I ended up with the Pros because it was only a £40 price difference in the end and I could have them straight away .


----------



## Calfie (12 January 2016)

foxy1 said:



			I had the lites before I got pros and despite being well under the weight and shoe size limits, my size 4 ariat boots were too wide to safely ride in them, got jammed in the stirrups very easily. I bought the pro's and I'm very happy with them.
		
Click to expand...

Good to know! Thanks.


----------



## Calfie (12 January 2016)

Argh! Just noticed they're back up to full price at Ayr equestrian.  Anyone know anywhere else that they might be a bit cheaper?


----------



## soulfull (12 January 2016)

The adult ones seem to be heavier and with a better grip


----------



## ljohnsonsj (1 February 2016)

Freejumps are amazing,and the adult ones ride much nicer  I hate riding in any different stirrups now!


----------

